# New Australian Cattle Dog with weird personality.



## Bleuracer (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello all, My name is Drew and I just joined. I have resent aquired a Blue Heeler Mix and I was very scared of the breed personality. This is my first dog, His name is Patch and he is 11 mo. old. I don't believe he had a home before I got him, he was a rescue dog. He does not nip or bark excessively. But also he isn't nearly as energenic as one would expect from the breed. He is VERY clingy to me. In the first 3 days I could barely detatch him from me and he would whine incesently. He is still attatched but gives me a lil bit of space now. My biggest issue is I cannot get im to play games with me. I got him to play catch once but thats it. How to you train a dog to play with toys and chew yummy bones. He is just way too focused on me, all he wants is my attention. I throw a ball and he tries crawling in my lap. It can get to be a lil overwhelming. Especialy when I try doing training time he doesn't focus on the instruction, just me. Pet me pet me pet me pet me pet me!!!!! He learned sit only cause he knows he gets petted if he sits in front of me when I say sit he gets food or attention. I can't command sit from more than 2 feet away or he comes to sit on my toes. Any suggestion.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

well my first thought was that he might be so clingy as he was from a shelter he might of had a bad owner from before. my next thought was maybe a good vet check to see how he is doing.... but yes u r correct i had a blue heeler mix and omg the dog had soooooooo much energy.... sorry if i wasnt much help....im still a bit new to all this myself. i have a 4 month old who i am training and she loves to be in my lap when playing...the very first time i threw a ball for her she went and got it and came straight bk to my lap and laid down to chew on it...anytime we are playing she does that has to be in my lap to play with it....she was a shelter dog but she was only 8wks old when we got her, but i have read that wire haired terriors can be very clingy lol and she has made the point clear.... follows me every where lays by the door when i leave and wont move unless she has to potty...lol well i hope that might of helped you some...sorry if it didnt....


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

You may just be moving a little too fast. If your dog is clingy, it's because he has trust issues and wants to make sure he doesn't lose you. You could look at that as a compliment, because at least it shows that he doesn't distrust you. To overcome that in 3 days is amazing. You said you got him recently, but didn't really say how long you've been working with him. Doing a sit/stay from a distance takes a lot of work, reinforcement and praise - especially when trust issues are present.

I agree with the above poster. If you haven't had him vet checked, be sure to do that. While you're there, you can update him on anything he needs (parasite preventatives, neutering, and just general health check). 

Dogs don't always play and aren't always energetic when they first come into a new home. Again, give him time. Some dogs never play with toys, but you can teach him to do tricks which include toys. Again, take your time.

There's usually a honeymoon period when you get a new dog, of about 2 weeks, and some people think it's more like a month. You may not see his real personality until then.

Have you looked into finding an obedience class?


----------



## Bleuracer (Jan 15, 2007)

I haven't had him long at all. Less than the time you said for a honeymoon period. I got him the day after he got altered. While he was there he got a general check-up and they found intestinal whip-worms in which he was prescribed some oral medicine. I also gave him his heartworm pill. And he is up to date on shots. I did change his food and his outdoor habits he just seams to "Wear out" fast when we play. I am comparing this to my GF's Aussie Shepherd who will play ball till yer arm falls off. He loves food and loves treats but if I give him a big bone to chew on he ignores it. He hasn't started chewing on my personal stuff so I guess I shouldn't complain. I guess i just have an atypical Puppy.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Bleuracer said:


> I haven't had him long at all. Less than the time you said for a honeymoon period. I got him the day after he got altered. While he was there he got a general check-up and they found intestinal whip-worms in which he was prescribed some oral medicine. I also gave him his heartworm pill. And he is up to date on shots. I did change his food and his outdoor habits he just seams to "Wear out" fast when we play. I am comparing this to my GF's Aussie Shepherd who will play ball till yer arm falls off. He loves food and loves treats but if I give him a big bone to chew on he ignores it. He hasn't started chewing on my personal stuff so I guess I shouldn't complain. I guess i just have an atypical Puppy.


Well, I'll tell you one thing - you have a very good looking dog.  I really think you need to relax and enjoy him for what he is. Don't compare with anyone else's dog. He's an unique individual. It's kind of like comparing children - they all learn at their own pace, and some of them are better at some things than others.

As for him wearing out - it would be a good idea if you would have him retested for those whipworms. They are very hard to get rid of, and optimally he should be tested a week after his deworming. I'm not a veterinary professional, so if you want more information on this, either contact your vet or ask about it in the health board in this forum.


----------



## Bleuracer (Jan 15, 2007)

Thx ill start a new post with the health ppl


----------



## Heinton (Jan 11, 2007)

Rescue dogs tend to come with issues! Bogart was about 3 years old when we adopted him, and we like to say he doesn't have issues, he has the whole subscription!! Dobies are generally slow to trust people, and rescue dogs fit that profile too. I agree that he's being clingy because he's scared of losing you.

The play thing may be a result of his former home or living circumstances. In my experience if a dog doesn't learn how to play while young, they don't get it as easily when they're older. That doesn't mean he'll never play with you, it means that you may have to try different games to find some he responds to. 

One of the most comforting things you can offer him right now is consistancy and love. Have you tried massage with him? It can really help the bond form.

good luck, he's a handsome boy!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I think he needs more time to settle in. He obviously trusts you and appreciates all that you are doing for him. I also agree 100% that there is no need to compare your dog to others with his breed, as he is a mix.
He is one handsome boy thats for sure


----------



## jett2701 (Jan 19, 2007)

*New Cattle Dog Mix, too.........a loveable weirdo!*

Hi there. I just rescued an Austalian cattle dog on Wednesday, and she is my shadow. Shelby is very sweet and shy, I think she is smart? She is about 1 year old. I am having a difficult time house-training her; I have taken her for about 20 walks and she has yet to go outside; she waits until we get back in the apartment. HELP!!!! This is the first forum I have ever been on, please excuse any mistakes.


----------

